# Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!



## Annett (22. Dez. 2009)

*
Hallo Hobby-Gartenteich-Mitglieder.


Ein ereignisreiches Jahr 2009 neigt sich dem Ende zu 
und es wird langsam Zeit für die alljährlichen guten Wünsche.  

Joachim und ich möchten Euch allen ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest 
sowie einen erfolgreichen Start im neuen Jahr 2010 wünschen.​​​*

Weihnachtliches Leipzig...
   
*
Feiert schön, laßt Euch nicht zu sehr stressen und "kommt gut rein". 

Liebe Grüße aus dem noch eingeschneiten Sachsen - das Weihnachtstauwetter naht.

Joachim & Annett*​


----------



## Dr.J (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Hallo ihr Lieben,

auch wir wünschen euch und euren Familien ein gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010.

:weihn1 :weihn4

Liebe Grüße
Jürgen, Dagmar und Jeanine​


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Wir wünschen Euch ebenfalls Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!​


 ​


----------



## Dieter (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

*...auch von mir ein FROHES WEIHNACHTSFEST sowie einen GUTEN RUTSCH ins 2010 !*


----------



## Christine (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

*
Allen ein frohes und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest



wünschen aus dem verschneiten Lübeck


Huby & Else

*​


----------



## Digicat (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Möchte mich auch den Weihnachtsgrüssen anschliessen

 ​
Liebe Grüsse aus dem "noch" verschneiten Grünbach
Helmut​Ps.: in Wien haben wir zur Zeit +8°C bei herrlichsten Sonnenschein


----------



## Boxerfan (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Ein Frohes Fest und ein glückliches erfolgreiches 2010
wünscht Euch allen
Dietmar aus Bochum


----------



## Echinopsis (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

*Auch von mir an alle User ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2010!*


----------



## inge50 (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Hallo,

auch wir wünschen allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest   :weihn1


und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010  


Viele Grüße
Inge & Uli


----------



## Doris (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Hallo

auch von Erwin und mir


 ​


----------



## edgarberz (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

wünsche ich Euch allen

Als Neuling in diesem Forum bin ich begeistert über Beiträge, Hinweise, Tips uvm

Mein Hobby Koiteich betreibe ich seit 25 Jahren u. habe2009 meinen Teich das3. und
aus meiner Sicht hoffentlich letztemal, tiefer u. größer gemacht

Ein Album über den Teichbau habe ich erstellt. (weitere Bilder über die Selbstgebaute
Winterabdeckung folgen)

Ich freue mich weiterhin auf Eure Beiträge u. hoffe das auch Ihr von meinen Erfahrungen 
profitieren könnt.

MfG aus dem Kreis Mainz

    Edgar


----------



## guenter (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Auch euer Günter wünscht allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest



 

 

 

 

und einen gutes Jahr 2010


----------



## toco (22. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Auch ich wünsche allen ein frohes Weichnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!

An dieser Stelle speziell noch ein Dank an die Admins und Mods, die ihre Freizeit dafür opfern, dass wir ein derart informatives Forum nutzen können!


----------



## Dodi (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

*Hallo, Ihr Lieben!*​ 
*Ich wünsche Euch allen ein fröhliches und friedvolles **Weihnachtsfest*
 
 ​ 
*und für das kommende Jahr alles Gute!*​ 
*Liebe Grüße,*
*Eure Dodi*​


----------



## sterne3 (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Wir wünschen allen Teichianern ein frohes und besinnliches Fest.

LG


Geli


----------



## fuxe13 (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

*Ich wünsche allen ein frohes Fest und einen guten rutsch ins neue Jahr*


----------



## Barbor (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Hallo Ihr Lieben

auch ich möchte euch allen ein besinnliches Weihnachtsfest wünschen.


:baum1


Lasst euch reichlich beschenken.

:weihn2:weihn5


----------



## Teich Greenhorn (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

:weihn2

Hallo,
auch aus dem, für unsere Verhältnisse, verschneitem Freiburg/Elbe gehen die besten Weihnachtswünsche an euch.
Außerdem wünsche ich euch allen einen guten Rutsch in das neue Jahr.

Vielen Dank noch einmal an alle die mir mit wertvollen Tip's, Ideen und Vorschlägen bei meinem Teichbau geholfen haben.


0


                                                                                        Gruß
                                                                                            Thomas


----------



## Biotopfan (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Hallo liebe Teichianer
Frohes Fest
:weihn4
und einen guten Rutsch
:sekt
Hoffe wir sehen und in der Teichsaison 2010 gesund und munter wieder
Viele Grüße Biotopfan


----------



## Casybay (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Euch Allen auch von mir ,
frohe Weihnachten und ein gutes, gesundes, erfolgreiches neues Jahr.:weihn5
Freu mich schon auf die nächste Teichsaison mit Euch.


----------



## Olli.P (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

_Ho, ho, ho,

auch ich möchte an diese Stelle allen User'n, Moderatoren und Admins. 
ein frohes und gesegnetes Weihnachtsfest wünschen!!

Und kommt alle gut in neue Jahr!!

Auf eine neue und gelungene Teichsaison 2010!!! _​


----------



## Wuzzel (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

_Merry Christmas, merry Christmas,
Hear the music, see the lights,
Frohe Weihnacht, Frohe Weihnacht,
Merry Christmas allerseits...​_
wünschen mit diesem Refrain von [DLMURL="http://www.udojuergens.de/cd/songtext/merrychristmas.htm"]Herrn Hofer und Herrn Jürgens[/DLMURL]
aus dem verschneematschten Bielefeld 

Nepomuk  und Wuzzel


----------



## axel (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde !

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein schönes ruhiges friedvolles Weihnachtsfest 

 

Und einen fleißigen Weihnachtsmann !  :weihn5

:weihn4

Liebe Weihnachtsgrüße aus Borkwalde von

axel


----------



## herbi (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

*Servus @ all,..

stellvertretend für das Koifreunde Bayern Team,...

darf ich Euch Allen ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest und ein
gesundes, glückliches und erfolgreiches neues (Koi) Jahr 2010 wünschen.

Danke an Alle die uns im ersten Jahr so fleißig unterstützt hatten und nie an unserer Sache gezweifelt haben... 

Besonders an die Administration und den Moderatoren 


herbi
http://koifreunde-bayern.de
​*


----------



## Inken (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Hallo zusammen!

Auch wir wünschen euch ein frohes Weihnachtsfest, 
ein paar geruhsame und verschneite Feiertage
und für das neue Jahr alles, alles Liebe und Gute,
vor allem aber Gesundheit und Glück!

 

Ho, ho, ho!

Peter und Inken​


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

_Von drauss' vom Walde komm' ich her,
ich muß Euch sagen, an unserem Teich da weihnachtet es sehr!
Allen ein geruhsames Weihnachtsfest,
schöne, besinnliche Tage,
Wärme und Geborgenheit im Kreise Eurer Lieben_​Eva-Maria​


----------



## Starvalley (23. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Na, wenn soooooo viele Teich-Freaks grüßen, dann lass ich mich auch nicht lumpen::

Der ungewöhnlich warme November sowie die erste Dezemberwoche haben wahrhaftig dazu beigetragen, dass ich von meiner Teicherweiterung bereits den ersten Bauabschnitt mit ca. 40 m³ in Beton gegossen habe. Sollte eigentlich erst bis Mai 2010 fertig sein. Doch das Wetter der letzten Tage hat mich nun endgültig zur Außenbereich-Baupause gezwungen. Nun, ich habe drinnen ja auch noch einiges zu tun...und wenn ich mal nichts tue, so sollte das auch nicht schlimm sein.

Ich wünsche Euch allen ein ruhiges und besinnliches Weihnachtsfest
im Kreise Eurer Lieben sowie einen
guten Rutsch und ein erfolgreiches, glückliches
Jahr 2010.
1​
Liebe Grüße aus der eisig-kalten und verschneiten Eifel.
Thomas.


----------



## paper (24. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

*                              Weihnacht*

                            Man ist versucht, sich fort zu stehlen
                            von allem  was nach Weihnacht riecht
                            und kann beim Fest doch nicht verhehlen,
                            wie´s ins Gemüt ganz langsam kriecht.

                            Erinnerungen kommen wieder,
                            ein wenig sehnt man sich zurück
                            und plötzlich sind die Weihnachtslieder
                            ein Widerhall vom Kinderglück

Horst Winkler


In diesem Sinne wünsche ich euch allen besinnliche Festtage
mit euren Lieben und für 2010 Gesundheit, Glück und Erfolg

:baum1


----------



## Zottel (24. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Ein frohes Fest und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr  2010


----------



## rainthanner (24. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Frohe Weihnachten auch von mir.

 :weihn1


Gruß Rainer


----------



## Thorsten (24. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Astrid und ich wünschen Euch ebenfalls
 Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr



:weihn5​​


----------



## Eugen (24. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

An alle da draussen

Eine besinnliche und frohe Weihnachten

Besonders an die,die - wie ich - auch an den Feiertagen arbeiten "dürfen".
Der guten Rutsch wünsch ich lieber keinen,das hab ich eben hinter mir.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (24. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Auch von mir ein
ein
frohes Weihnachtsfest

:weihn1

​


----------



## expresser (24. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Wir wünschen euch allen ein schönes Fest und noch einmal Danke an alle die das ganze Jahr über ihr Wissen verschenken!

LG

Werna mit Familie


----------



## chrisamb (24. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Auch ich wünsche allen frohe und besinnliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!
Laßt es alle schön ruhig angehen und überfresst euch nicht 
:weihn5

Christian


----------



## Jürgen H. (24. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

*
Ich
wünsche Euch
ein frohes Weihnachts-
fest, ein paar Tage
Gemütlichkeit mit viel Zeit
zum Ausruhen und Genießen*
zum Kräfte sammeln
für ein neues Jahr.
Ein Jahr ohne Kopfweh, ein Jahr
ohne Sorgen, mit so viel Erfolg, wie
man braucht, um zufrieden zu sein,
und nur so viel Stress, wie man verträgt, um*
gesund zu bleiben, mit so wenig Ärger
wie möglich und so viel Freude wie nötig
um 365 Tage rundum glücklich zu sein.
Diesen Weihnachtsbaum der Guten Wünsche
für das Jahr 2010 übersende ich Euch mit herzlichen*
Grüßen,
Jürgen
:weihn5​


----------



## doh (24. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Hallo,

auch ich wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest  :weihn2


und einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2010 :newyear


_____________
Mit freundlichen Grüßen, aus dem leider warmen Heidelberg
Marcel


----------



## Testpilot (24. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Claudia und ich wünschen euch allen und euren Familien besinnliche Weihnachten und einen, im positiven Sinne, gute Rutsch ins neue Jahr

Passt gut auf euch auf!

:weihn1


----------



## toschbaer (24. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch!*

Hoffentlich sind und werden alle Eure Wünsche in Erfüllung gehen!!!   

Schöne, erfüllte Weihnachtstage und ein erfolgreiches Jahr 2010

senden Euch

Susanne und Friedhelm


----------



## Conny (25. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Hallo,

auch von uns frohe und besinnliche Weihnachtstage und ein gesundes neues 2010


----------



## Echinopsis (30. Dez. 2009)

*AW: Frohe Weihnachten und einen Guten Rutsch!*

Hallo,

ich wünsche allen einen guten, gesunden Rutsch ins neue Jahr 2010!

Grüße,
Daniel


----------

